# Guide for transcoding videos via AVIVO converter in Windows 7



## hellknight (May 9, 2010)

I was so frustrated when I found out that AVIVO can't even use graphics card to convert videos on Windows 7. In fact, I was even willing to swap my 4870 with GTX 260 or any-other NVIDIA card. But then I found a solution. 

AVIVO is a free video converter which uses ATI's Stream technology to convert videos. It works fine in Windows XP but it gives a lot of problems in Windows 7 the main one being "*Unsupported File Format*". This guide will help you to rectify the problem and untap the potential of your ATI graphics card.



Download the *latest drivers (highly recommended)* for your ATI card relevant to your OS architecture from here.
Then download the *ATI AVIVO Video Converter* from the above link.
Install *ATI Drivers first and then AVIVO converter*.
Reboot.

Now, when normally we start the converter and try to convert a file it says "_*Unsupported File Format*_". It is due to the Microsoft's decision to unify the video-codecs in Windows 7. We just need to change the decoder of the codecs to anything else but Microsoft. For this follow these steps.



 Download *Shark007 codecs* relevant to your OS architecture from here.
 After installing it right click on configuration settings & then  change the settings of codecs from *Microsoft's to ffdshow*. You  can find that in the *Start-menu shortcut*. For eg, when you click on the AVI tab, _*uncheck the Microsoft radio-button & click on ffdshow*_ or something else. Do this for all the video codecs listed.
64-bit users, you need to download *one more thing* called 64-bit components from here. Then follow *Step-3*.
In the second last or last tab, you need to disable _*Media-foundation. *_This is the primary culprit for all our problems.
That's it you're done.
Start the AVIVIO video coverter from Catalyst Control Center & then *switching to Advanced Mode* & selecting video converter from the *drop down menu*. Make sure to select *"Enable Acceleration"*.
Enjoy!!

I've tried it earlier yesterday. It works wonderfully. Now it can decode 95% of the codecs. Some of them still do give a problem.

Note :- If you update the Shark 007 codecs, then you need to re-configure the above written steps.

Cheers!!

*Update :*- 

Download A's video converter from here. 
Using this video converter, I was able to convert a 175 MB AVI file to iPod Touch in 1:20 mins.. It also uses AVIVO & is free...

Check the screenshot for more details :-
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/1667/svideoconv.th.jpg

Update !!!!

A's Video converter can be used as a CPU app too.. In fact is is more faster when used via a CPU.. 

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/8520/demo2k.th.png

Do post back your feedback.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2010)

^^
What is the GPU usage, when the de-coding is happening.?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 9, 2010)

ok thats good one, however avivo converter does not work with 5 series cards, why, any reason?


----------



## imgame2 (May 9, 2010)

good one i always wondered why it did not work on windows 7 as u mentioned WMF was the culprit ...


----------



## hellknight (May 9, 2010)

Works fine with 4xxx series cards here.. I don't know why it doesn't works with 5xxx series.. Regardgin GPU usage.. I think that it is not as good as Badaboom.. it is taking about 3-4 minutes to convert a 175 MB TV Show clip into 1Mbps iPod video.. still.. you guys can post your results and we can see what is the problem..


----------



## comp@ddict (May 16, 2010)

thnx for posting this!


----------

